
Show HN: Contabulo – Knowledge Management with cards - jcadam
https://www.contabulo.com
======
jcadam
Thought I'd share my side project :)

[https://www.contabulo.com](https://www.contabulo.com)

I started working on it after become frustrated with Trello (admittedly I was
trying to use it for things it was never intended to do). It’s geared heavily
toward knowledge management, though I think it’s flexible enough it could
probably serve in a variety of use cases. I have a long list of ideas for
additional features and possible “card content” (beyond checklists). Some
rough edges in the interface at this point, but quite usable (yea, this is a
one-man project).

I like to think of it as a lightweight replacement for stuff like Confluence,
if you don't need lots of enterprise-y features.

Some example boards (read-only access):

Wiki board:
[https://app.contabulo.com/boards/b7dcea21-e1a3-4fa2-ab14-441...](https://app.contabulo.com/boards/b7dcea21-e1a3-4fa2-ab14-441523d18405)

Job board:
[https://app.contabulo.com/boards/5c0eb6f0-7eb6-411b-918c-d7c...](https://app.contabulo.com/boards/5c0eb6f0-7eb6-411b-918c-d7c0e016015f)

Project board:
[https://app.contabulo.com/boards/a5e413d1-8fe3-4b42-a8f1-b4f...](https://app.contabulo.com/boards/a5e413d1-8fe3-4b42-a8f1-b4f83cd1aff5)

